# Service truck stock



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Here's one from me to you. There's lots more fields to that file, like manufacturer, OEM part #, wholesale and retail price, par stock and replenish at levels, etc. Let me know if there's any interest.


----------



## ko_jun (Jul 13, 2006)

wow, thats the whole home depot electrical isle. i wish i can get my boss to stock the truck with all the little stuff you got, including toilet paper. LOL!!!


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ko_jun said:


> wow, thats the whole home depot electrical isle. i wish i can get my boss to stock the truck with all the little stuff you got, including toilet paper. LOL!!!


I'm 100% certain that there are many things on that list Home Depot doesn't have. Many of those items only have a par stock of 1. There's over 700 unique items on that list. If you multiply that by the minimum quanity of each item, there's over 2000 items total on truck stock.


----------



## jwaldman97 (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't have a lot of that in our trucks, but we do have a microwave. It's nice to heat soups and such in colder weather and we can always find power somewhere on the job sites to run it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Or I can run one from the 2500 watt inverter I have under my front seat. :thumbsup:


----------



## wraiths (Jan 13, 2006)

MD would like to see the vehicle you keep all this in.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

wraiths said:


> MD would like to see the vehicle you keep all this in.


I posted a picture yesterday. There are 3 in total, all similarly set up. Mind you, many of these items only have one on the truck. There might be over 700 items on that list, but a few hundred of them are fittings that there's only one of. At least several hundred of those items on that list would fit in a five gallon bucket. Some of those gauges of wire only have a few feet or a small roll. They all fit on a step van, including all your tools. Matter of fact, the truck that I drive most of the time has a few more items than that. That list doesn't have t-bar box hangers, fuse reducers, reducing washers, and ferrule fuses. I've also got scraps of a few larger sizes of conduit that aren't on that list. If you feel suspicious, pick any dozen items on that list, and I'll post pictures of where each one is stored on the truck.

The whole truck stock database has the truck stock quantities, wholesale price, and retail selling price to the customer. It's not only a truck stock list, but it's the price book for the truck. As many times as people on this site have posted wanting to know prices of stuff, I'm surprised that I havn't gotten more PM's for this database.


----------



## RandyMc (Jul 10, 2006)

MD, 
So how can I view your work truck, with all these parts. I need to purchase a work truck so I am intrested.


----------

